# Kitty litter?



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

So I have a bit of cardboard box under his wheel as a litter, except I don't have enough cardboard boxes to keep putting under the wheel, and my room mates keep complaining about the smell each morning. So I'm wondering if kitty litter is okay to use for hedgehogs?? I'm sure Hercules will try to go digging through it or something, I don't want to get anything that's toxic. So I'm just curious as to what other people use for their litters.. 

I'm also going away for over a month over the end of November and all of December, and leaving Hercules with my friends/room mates  I have to get everything set up perfectly before I go so that all they have to do is remember to fill his food and water and keep him warm! Oh, and clean the cage when they're sick of the smell  I'm trying to get everything set up with timers.. but the timer I got, I don't know how to work it lol. D:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't think a lot of people use kitty litter because of the risk it getting stuck in private areas. I know if you do use it you have to get a non-clumping kind. I personally use papertowels and it works great for me.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use Yesterdays News un-scented version. It's made by purina and is sold at petsmart and petco. You could try to use something plastic for the litter pan so you can just wash it each morning.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I use carefresh in the litter pan, but I just bought yesterday news to try it out.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

The Petsmart in my town has yesterday's news on sale. Its only $1.75 for a 4 lb bag! I bought a bunch of it  The sales associate said that they are going to stop selling the 4 lb quantity, so they are clearning it from their shelves for cheap.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! Might go have a look for some Yesterdays News then and see if it's on sale here too!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

We use a product called Fresh n Comfy, by Living World. A giant 18 kilo bag costs around $18 Canadian, and lasts forever! It's pretty much the same as Yesterdays News, made with recycled newspaper, and they add baking soda to help with the smell.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been using paper towels with a Pee Wee pad underneath (Pee Wees are pads for human babies) I fold it under her wheel, since that's where she "goes". The Pee Wee keeps the urine from going all the way thru to the liner.

I have a litter box and that's got Feline Fresh that I got from the breeder. It really seems to absorb odors. 

So far it's working. 

Donna


----------



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

We use paper towels here. I've got an aluminum pan, folded paper towel on top, and the wheel on top of that. It's pretty easy clean-up!


----------

